# Cherche icones univers Steampunk



## Pejounet (18 Avril 2012)

Salut à toutes et à tous.

Dommage que le post custo soit fermé, il était pas mal.

Je cherche des icones pour le dock dans l'univers Steampunk de ce style 


Elle sont vraiment pas mal mais il manque certaines apps comme le finder, safari, facetime ...

Si vous avez des pistes, je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (18 Avril 2012)

Hello.

Le post Custo nest pas fermé ... tu y es 

Ici une icône pour Safari :



et tu peux fouiller ici : http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/icons/?q=steampunk

Sinon, il y a ceux-là, de David Lanham :




Et pour finir, Google images : http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&s...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=0iuPT7TrEpCJhQeJluiFCw


----------



## Pejounet (19 Avril 2012)

Super !!

Merci beaucoup c'est nikel !


----------

